# women what do you prefer



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Women do you prefer men with chest hair or men without chest hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If I like a man, I like whatever he's got. 

Please don't shave.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Definitely with! I love chest hair, so sexy! I hate this current trend for waxed chests.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My guy doesn't have chest hair.

I think if a man does though, leave it alone! 

With or without chest hair, both can be sexy in their own right. It's about the man.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Totally agree with the above. Just be "you". My ex is Italian. lolllll hairy mofo. I never cared. My husband is smooth naturally...I love it..but if he had more hair, I'd love that too.

Nothing worse than snuggling up to stubble.  :nono:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And leave the back hair alone too. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess after being with my ex wife for 11 years, knowing she never had a problem with my chest hair, just worried about what other women might think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

WITH chest hair. It's part of what separates the man from the woman. And don't manscape either. Thank you.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I guess after being with my ex wife for 11 years, knowing she never had a problem with my chest hair, just worried about what other women might think
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It only matters what you think. Own it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WITH chest hair. Maybe I'm just old but I think manscaping is just weird. Aren't men supposed to have chest hair?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

His_Pixie said:


> WITH chest hair. It's part of what separates the man from the woman. And don't manscape either. Thank you.


What if the man doesn't grow chesthair :scratchhead: lollll he can't help it! but he's allll man


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> WITH chest hair. Maybe I'm just old but I think manscaping is just weird. Aren't men supposed to have chest hair?


Depends on their nationality.

Hubs isn't hairy anywhere except his head, legs and his pubic area (which isn't manscaped  ) He's Salvadoran. 

I can't demand he grow chest hair! :rofl: And I like when he's on top and I can see his abs...rawr


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Women do you prefer men with chest hair or men without chest hair
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly don't care whether he is hairy, man-scaped or hairless. 

He can do whatever his heart desires with his chest as long as he knows what to do with me bed.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Marielle said:


> I honestly don't care whether he is hairy, man-scaped or hairless.
> 
> He can do whatever his heart desires with his chest as long as he knows what to do with me bed.


:iagree:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> WITH chest hair. Maybe I'm just old but I think manscaping is just weird. Aren't men supposed to have chest hair?


LOL, my STBXH had all of 6 or so chest hairs. He had been a bodybuilder, so he shaved anyway....but even he thought they just looked weird when they grew out.

That being said, in my opinion hair is just stinky and gross--whether you're a man or woman. Hair belongs on heads (maybe), eyebrows and eyelashes. Anything else has GOT to be at the very, very least trimmed. I'd rather feel stubble than hair. I just really like the idea of a guy that cares as much about his appearance as I care about mine. Doesn't have to do everything I do, but has to CARE.


----------



## KayEffe (Jun 2, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> My guy doesn't have chest hair.
> 
> I think if a man does though, leave it alone!
> 
> With or without chest hair, both can be sexy in their own right. It's about the man.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

With that said, I do have a stronger predilection for hair-free chests


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> And leave the back hair alone too. There's nothing wrong with it.


Really? Cause I try to keep that smooth. I leave my chest alone though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Really? Cause I try to keep that smooth. I leave my chest alone though.


Well, because you're married you'd be considering what your wife likes too...and vice verse.

But in general, yep, I'd say leave it alone.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ not saying your wife has a hairy back.

You know what I mean!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> I just really like the idea of a guy that cares as much about his appearance as I care about mine. Doesn't have to do everything I do, but has to CARE.


I think that is the reason a man would ask if women like chest hair or not, because he cares about his appearance, and clearly from the comments so far on this thread atleast, women seem to say they prefer the appearance of hair. Its so confusing!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband's 'chest hair' is just some stray nipple hairs :lol: We call them his spiders :rofl: Oh dear god...can't believe i said that. :rofl:

His leg hair is awesome though. Like a teenaged boy...all curly and stuff


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> I think that is the reason a man would ask if women like chest hair or not, because he cares about his appearance, and clearly from the comments so far on this thread atleast, women seem to say they prefer the appearance of hair. Its so confusing!


Somehow I'm getting myself stuck in this thread when my man isn't even hairy lol... but I don't necessarily equate hair removal to caring about appearance.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

that_girl said:


> my husband's 'chest hair' is just some stray nipple hairs :lol: We call them his spiders :rofl: Oh dear god...can't believe i said that. :rofl:
> 
> His leg hair is awesome though. Like a teenaged boy...all curly and stuff


lmao!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

WITH -- and I love beards, too (not long lawn-gnome beards, just nicely trimmed) -- they make most men look edgier than they do without. Sex-ay.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ^ not saying your wife has a hairy back.
> 
> You know what I mean!


That's a whooooole nother thread. J/K Hearts!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Somehow I'm getting myself stuck in this thread when my man isn't even hairy lol... but I don't necessarily relating hair removal to caring about appearance.


but COGypsy does. so then must others. That's why to each their own I guess, instead of some women saying eww to metro guys who like their own body smooth, those women should maybe just not be so judgemental. The presence or lack of hair really shouldn't be such a significant social characteristic, on either gender - yet it is?!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> WITH -- and I love beards, too (not long lawn-gnome beards, just nicely trimmed) -- they make most men look edgier than they do without. Sex-ay.


Facial hair is a whole other territory! 

I like growth, not necessarily a full beard, but that rugged "I just rolled out of bed looking this damn hot" kind of look. lol.

Such a personal preference... this is why the dude really needs to rock what he likes.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> but COGypsy does. so then must others. That's why to each their own I guess, instead of some women saying eww to metro guys who like their own body smooth, those women should maybe just not be so judgemental. The presence or lack of hair really shouldn't be such a significant social characteristic, on either gender - yet it is?!


You just gotta rock what you got in the way you want to rock it!

Dig?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

exactly! :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs can't grow facial hair either. he gets a daily shadow now but he went 2 weeks without shaving and grew 3 patches of hair :lol: He's just hairless! Gotta love it. Plus, he has to be clean shaven for work. So it's easy for him!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish my legs were like that, LOL!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lon said:


> but COGypsy does. so then must others. That's why to each their own I guess, instead of some women saying eww to metro guys who like their own body smooth, those women should maybe just not be so judgemental. The presence or lack of hair really shouldn't be such a significant social characteristic, on either gender - yet it is?!


Exactly--there's really almost no point in asking what "women" like because, like men, we all have our own tastes and preferences. I strongly prefer the 'metro' look. I personally get no thrill from the whole rugged thing. I'd rather have the guy that knows who to call than how to fix stuff. If someone is all grungy and sweaty from anything that doesn't involve the two of us being naked, ick. I guess you could say I'm more Wall Street than Main Street. 

On the other hand, I am definitely one of those girls that you'd pretty much have to marry if you ever wanted to catch me without makeup and hair in order. 

That's why I'm happy in a good-sized city living in the tech/ finance hub of it all! Just different strokes for different folks....


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies I want to thank you, what I've learned is I just have to be my authentic self, and have confidence. I am who I am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ladies I want to thank you, what I've learned is I just have to be my authentic self, and have confidence. I am who I am
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


THIS :iagree::iagree:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Leave the hair on. It doesn't matter. 

I want a man who is in love with me the way I am with him. I have that too.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ladies I want to thank you, what I've learned is I just have to be my authentic self, and have confidence. I am who I am
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that's the attitude a woman would find sexy. :smthumbup:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks...I realize that I just have to talk with woman and not worry about the outcom
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

proudwidaddy said:


> Women do you prefer men with chest hair or men without chest hair
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Women are so completely different on this, it makes no difference what any of us say.... I have friends who love guys with big muscles , bald with a hairy chest. Me, I'd jump at the complete & utter opposite. 

I'll never forget the silly argument or bantering we did over CHEST HAIR when I was about 14 in my best friends bedroom..... and I've felt the same ever since......she had this Paul Stanley (Kiss) poster on her wall....all that black chest hair hanging out.....I just thought YUCK, asked her if she really liked that......and she thought I was crazy..that I didn't want to run my fingers through it. 


I ended up marrying a man who has very little chest hair, so he has never had to do a thing to this body to keep me attracted anyway. I am sure he appreciates that a great deal.

He is nearly 50 & still has a full head of hair too... If I was asked what attracts me... physically....in the hair department.... I want the hair on the head & not on the chest.

Other things are way more important in life of course... but this was the question!


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh...doesn't matter to me. I prefer natural...whether that's hairless or hairy. 

Nearly every shirtless guy on TV or in movies has a smooth chest nowadays. It kind of irks me...something just not right about them all looking the same. Plus, it feeds insecurities. We usually think of women being more affected by what Hollywood dictates as being beautiful, but how can men be expected to just shake it off when Hwood says over & over that smooth is the way a guy is "supposed" to look? Hello...Magnum, PI...that was one hairy guy, & he always got the ladies. 

Don't get me wrong...everyone is entitled to their preferences...nothing wrong w/that @ all...I'm not blasting anybody for what they like or don't like.

:soapbox: ...ok, sorry...I'm climbing down. I know my rant had nothing to do w/the original question.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> *Exactly--there's really almost no point in asking what "women" like because, like men, we all have our own tastes and preferences.* I strongly prefer the 'metro' look. I personally get no thrill from the whole rugged thing. I'd rather have the guy that knows who to call than how to fix stuff. If someone is all grungy and sweaty from anything that doesn't involve the two of us being naked, ick. I guess you could say I'm more Wall Street than Main Street.
> 
> On the other hand, I am definitely one of those girls that you'd pretty much have to marry if you ever wanted to catch me without makeup and hair in order.
> 
> That's why I'm happy in a good-sized city living in the tech/ finance hub of it all! Just different strokes for different folks....


:iagree:

I have come across men who are self-conscious of their body hair but don't necessarily want to remove it either. I guess that's what I was thinking of in my initial response. 

I also live in a good-sized city with suits and grooming galore. H shaves his face for work but come the weekend, if he doesn't have to shave, I love that! My closest friend can't stand that look though. Her man would need to be clean-shaven at all times. Variety and preferences, makes the world go 'round!

Sorry, I should direct this to Lon but I never meant that I'd think "eww" if a guy preferred to remove his body hair. I do think the most appealing thing of all though, is someone being confident with what they have (or have removed?!). I don't know, I'm confusing myself!


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

A major reason I like my husband's chest hair is because the hair holds his scent and I love nothing more than to bury my face in his chest and inhale...his.....intoxicating......scent....mmmm. Especially in the morning or the end of the workday. He doesn't wear anything with fragrance, so it's all him. Mmmmm.


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

When I was in the fifth grade, this girl told me that her aunt lOved hairy chests...the hairier the better...b/c she liked to run her toes through it


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

PartlyCloudy said:


> When I was in the fifth grade, this girl told me that her aunt lOved hairy chests...the hairier the better...b/c she liked to run her toes through it


OK, how did she know that about her aunt? That's kinda disturbing...


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> OK, how did she know that about her aunt? That's kinda disturbing...


I know, right! That's probably why I still remember it 22 years later...things you'd rather not know when you're 11


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Definitely with chest hair.

But, that being said... i don't think I'd be attracted to a wolfman either though.


----------

